

Lightning Captured at 7,207 Images per Second - ABS
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap120723.html

======
jug6ernaut
Whats amazing about this is you can see the lightning going out at the
beginning looking for a route to discharge(idk what these are called
scientifically), and the first one that hits the ground(or an object connected
to the ground presumably) is the one that it follows.

This secondary part of the video is what we usually associate with lighting,
or in the least it is the part that we see/recognize as lightning.

------
S_A_P
This is absolutely incredible to watch. I had no idea that a lightning strike
was a 2 stage process. Is this how all lightning occurs? I've been pretty much
fascinated by it since it struck a tree in my backyard as a kid. I was
probably 20 feet away inside my house. I remember how brightly the house lit
up when it hit. Then I remember cutting that tree down the week after and how
burnt up it was internally. It blows me away that people can live through a
lightning strike.

